# Instructions on How to Search Key West Official Timeshare Records Online



## saturn28 (Sep 3, 2007)

Here is a little information for those of you that are interested in searching the titles for timeshares you are interested in purchasing in Key West. You will be able to see if there are any mortgages or liens on the week, which may be helpful when purchasing a week, and the price that was paid.

This is also very helpful if you can't find your deed and need a copy of it for a resale. The closing companies will charge you for doing this so why not do it yourself.

Click on this link

http://www.clerk-of-the-court.com/default.asp

1) Once the page comes up click on "Search Official Records."

2) Click on that you "Agree" with the terms and conditions for using the search.

3) Under application menu click on "Official Records"

4) A new window will popup. Now under the heading "Searches Available" click on "Name."

5) You can now enter the persons name. *Make sure you enter the last name first then the first name.
* If you just want to see how it works, enter any last name and it will search all people with that last name.

6) Under the "Search as " heading click on "Both"

7) Enter a date range that you want to search.

8) Under "Document Type" you can leave it blank and it will search all the criteria or you can scroll down the list and choose "Deed, Warranty Deed, Quit Claim Deed, Mortgage, and Liens."  Then click on the greater than arrow after highlighting each item and they will be added to the "Selected Types List."

*NOTE: The Warranty Deed and Quit Claim deed search will show resales. The Deed search will show weeks bought from the Developer.*

9) Now click on "Go Search" and a new window will popup with the results.

10) Under the "View Heading" click on the magnifying glass icon beside the name you are looking for and a copy of the deed will be able to be viewed in the window that pops up.

11) *Now maximize the browser window* and click on "View Index" a new window will popup for you to see the price that was paid for the week.


---------------------------------------------------

*Search All Sales at any Resort*


If you want to search to see all the resales at a particular resort, choose to search "Date and Document Type." Once the window pops up enter in any date range you want, then select "Warranty Deed." This will bring up all the resales in that time period for all resorts. You will have to scroll down the list and select the resort you are looking for. This will enable you to see the price paid for every resale at that resort during that time period.


-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## The Conch Man (Sep 4, 2007)

Been usin that website since 1996 Saturn ~~ Its what ya need to do research on any property in Key West. Thanks for the website postin ~~   :whoopie:


----------



## Kal (Sep 4, 2007)

This one really falls into the "duh" category.  If a person wants to know about the status of ANY property (including timeshares) you go to the local government entity (e.g. courthouse, records dept, etc) and do a title search.  It's all public information.  It's not rocket science.

The real issue in most cases is the status of payment of maintenance fees or special assessments.  This information is not shown by the county but rather the timeshare owners association (or equivalent).  In almost every case this info can only be provided to the owner and NOT to a prospective purchaser.


----------



## Bwolf (Sep 4, 2007)

*Very Thoughtful, Saturn28*

Here's the website for Lee County, FL:  Sanibel, Fort Myers, and whatever.

http://www.leeclerk.org/SearchOfficialRecords.htm

Given this is a Timeshare Users Group, and that many public records are now searchable, and there is a database of resort reviews, perhaps TUG might start a database of these locations.  


Note:  I'm doing due diligence before joining.  I'll be showing my wife this site and get here views on joining.


----------



## seatrout (Sep 4, 2007)

This search required you to know the name. of seller and past buyer

Is there a way to search by property ??
Many Texas courthouse let you search by address, and maps-- so you can do this for Wild Oak ranch

Is there a name  "Mr Hyatt Chief" that we can use ??

--------------------
I found the answer to above
Rather than search by "name"
search by document type-- and put in any time window to serch
then you can see  everything  that goes to the court house during a time window


----------



## saturn28 (Sep 4, 2007)

seatrout said:


> This search required you to know the name. of seller and past buyer
> 
> Is there a way to search by property ??
> Many Texas courthouse let you search by address, and maps-- so you can do this for Wild Oak ranch
> ...




I'm not sure if your question was for me but here is how to search a specific resort in Key West.


---------------------------------------------------

*Search All Sales at any Resort*


If you want to search to see all the resales at a particular resort, choose to search "Date and Document Type." Once the window pops up enter in any date range you want, then select "Warranty Deed." This will bring up all the resales in that time period for all resorts. You will have to scroll down the list and select the resort you are looking for. This will enable you to see the price paid for every resale at that resort during that time period.

You will notice that on some of the resales the resort is listed as the Grantee. If you click on them to look at the deed, those are the ones that are going through foreclosure.

-----------------------------------------------------


----------

